# pediatrician



## MAK81 (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone know of a good pediatrician preferably near JLT?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

There is a paediatrician at Dr Nicolas and Asp at Marina Walk. We saw her when our GP wasn't available and she was fine. Not sure which days she works.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

I have been lookong for a long time around jlt and marina area and the best I have found so far is dr hamzeh in mediclinic meadows which is 7mins from jlt  good luck


----------



## corina.rosca (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi, you can try as well wellbeing medical centre in al wasl rd (043484406), they have a good pediatrician dr delia fayyad.


----------

